# Looking for race exhaust for r35



## GTR_LV (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello guys i have 2012 r35 black edition.
Rigth know i have full supersprint cat back. İn fact its just perfect. Normal driving silent and boost moments well voice 
But its not enaugh for me.

İ need some race exhaust. But only need final exhaust. Without cat back. 

İf you have some used stuff please write a reply with price.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

I’m selling my Akrapovic exhaust


----------



## GTR_LV (Jul 18, 2020)

Only final exhaust possible or are you selling full cat back?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

GTR_LV said:


> Only final exhaust possible or are you selling full cat back?



Selling from downpipes onwards (y pipe, titanium exhaust, carbon tips)


----------

